# Small exotic mammals.



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I am amazed by thing like tenrecs popping up on here that I have not ever heard of, does anyone have a list of small exotic mammals... say from mouse size to hedgehog size that are readily available in the uk...

I'm off to get two african pypy dormice today...yey!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Zebra mice
lemmings
multimammate mice
african dwarf dormouse
short tailed opossum
sugar glider
flying squirrel
AP hedgehog
13 lined ground squirrel
chipmunk

All I can think of of top of my head but I'm sure there's bazillions more!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

id love african pygmy mice... anyone know anyone who breeds them?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jen Mrs Dirty Dozen used to but not sure if she still does or not :2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

the list above is amazing, im only really looking for mouse sized mammals to be honest, as I have a normal mouse and my two new african pygmy dormice, and would like a couple more species of similar size!

I have also booked some harvest mice for the end of January!

I fancy either spiny mice or african pygmy mice but any other suggestions would be great, tho finding a breeder is the issue!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lemmings are mouse sized, striped grass mice, spineys, harvests and STO's are too


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

ooooh STO rock... they are well cute!

tho do they need to eat mice?

I found this video... and its too sad!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLrXLgMRASM


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah they are very cute :flrt:

jen Amalthea has STO's :2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

YouTube - Caring for a short-tailed Opossum

look at the amazing house this one lives in!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

wow yeah thats some lil house :2thumb:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> ooooh STO rock... they are well cute!
> 
> tho do they need to eat mice?
> 
> ...


That is sick and so cruel. There's just no need if that opossum will take other food. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> That is sick and so cruel. There's just no need if that opossum will take other food. :devil:


 
i missed that vid link before :gasp:

no need for that at all  poor mouse


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i missed that vid link before :gasp:
> 
> no need for that at all  poor mouse


Its not an overly huge cage for an opossum either. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Its not an overly huge cage for an opossum either. :devil:


 
no its very small and has bars too 

i always thought best housing for them was either vivs or tanks


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

well i did reply saying that... as she told me its 'not domesticated!'


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Sure this was just posted to wind people up. Some people are really scummy. Poor possy and poor mousey.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL so if its not domesticated then why dose she have it in a tiny mouse cage in her house then :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

look someone has replied saying the same thing!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

that is a sickening video! ive posted a comment too, well 2 comments coz it wouldnt all fit in one!

some people just need :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I cant see any comments made making the slightest bit of difference as the person is arguing back their case and really dont seem to see what they have done wrong 

the more people that view it the more hits it gets and more popular it gets so i would just ignore it rather than give them what they want


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

so getting back to the point....i think i now want a short tailed opossum... and I soooo want a wall mounted house thing like in that vid...it is amazing... any ideas of costs and breeders...?

I quite fancy african pygmy mice and maybe spiny mice too tho... but the STO is without doubt my fave after watching that vid!


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

New World Exotics in Notts sell STO's, think they're about £125each :2thumb:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Feeding the poor mouse live was horrible but most Americans are more sadistic in feeding animals, saying it's more natural but obviously find it pleasurable to watch if they film it. He says that the opossum was only in that cage temporarily but I'm not sure how genuine he is.

As for your new pet, that depends on how much time you have, money and space.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> As for your new pet, that depends on how much time you have, money and space.



Well I am self employed and make my own hours, I have as much money as I could need and I am building a pet room even as we speak...I was thinking about building a house like the one on the second vid, and letting the opossum have the run of it at night!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

really wish i never saw that video ... sick that she thinks feeding a live mouse is natural, what would she do if the mouse chewed through the STO eye as it died which is entirely possible. 
in the wild im sure they wouldnt takle prey that large and most probably go for easier prey such as infant rodents and hatchling birds so an adult mouse would be unnatural prey in my opinion:devil:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

she wont post my comments now, and she called me a child! patonizing cow! :lol2: i dont think an STO that size would take prey that large either. its almost the same size as it! 

as for what mammal, why not research into each one your interested in and see which suits your circumstances best: victory:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I think its deffo the STO... they rock, I think i will love the building the house for it bit, I want it amazing just like the one in the vid!


----------

